# Opening Day Buck



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Been doing my homework this summer , setting trail cams , putting up stands , and scouting . Found a couple decent bucks on my trail cams . When I found the pic of this buck , I though to myself he was way to small to shoot until I saw him heading towards my stand at 9 o' clock yesterday morning . He caught me drawing back at 17yds and was on his way outta there, but not after a rage caught him in the vitals . Not the biggest buck I have ever killed , but couldnt be happier for opening day .


----------



## eyecatchin (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats Bulldawg!!!


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats nice buck


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice buck! Is that a Mathews bow I see there?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Fishlandr75 said:


> Nice buck! Is that a Mathews bow I see there?[/quot
> 
> Thanks guys .Actually no , its a Diamond Outlaw . Never owned a Matthews , just got this bow this summer . Been very happy with it , shooting 288 fps with a heavy arrow and I was able to put a rage through the shoulder blade . Deer ran 70yds and fell over dead .


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice buck congrats...


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice work Bulldawg, I always liked the tall racks.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice!!! congrat's


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice deer! Great way to start the season! Now go fishing for a while and get a doe later.


----------



## Semper FIsh (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope that is a good sign for this deer season, and I hope mine goes as well. I haven't even got in my stand yet. Still fishing!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that buck is plenty big enough for most hunters me included. after all its not the rack that we eat. congrats on getting your deer.
sherman


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I am planning on getting back in the boat for some fall fishing , as long as I can get my boat on some of the local lakes . Low water has made it tough this year . 

Never shot a deer on opening day before , hope its not a jinx for me . I am curious to see what big bucks venture by when I am trying to fill doe tags . 

Thanks guys for the comments .


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice buck and great bow. I love my outlaw.


Golf is a good walk spoiled - Mark Twain


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bulldawg said:


> Never shot a deer on opening day before , hope its not a jinx for me . I am curious to see what big bucks venture by when I am trying to fill doe tags .


I did that about 10 years ago. I had some dandy bucks walk past while doe hunting that year.
Congrats of that buck.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats on the kill! I killed a small one on opening weekend but couldn't be happier with how it went down. Only bad part of killing early is waiting for next season to roll around haha. I suppose I better start dropping does.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very nice looking rack. You get a good one every year!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I am already waiting on next years bow season to open to get another crack at a nice deer . Thanks again guys for all the comments . Cant wait to get back out and start whacking some does .


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice deer brother!


----------



## greatthosu (May 11, 2009)

It due pay to do your homework.Congrats.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

looks identical to one of the bucks I have been seeing


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Bulldawg said:


> I am planning on getting back in the boat for some fall fishing , as long as I can get my boat on some of the local lakes . Low water has made it tough this year .
> 
> Never shot a deer on opening day before , hope its not a jinx for me . I am curious to see what big bucks venture by when I am trying to fill doe tags .
> 
> Thanks guys for the comments .


that's what I was thinking when I saw you got one already- those fall muskies don't have a chance!  Congrats on your buck! 
I will miss our rut hunting discussions.... I just got my buck tonight.. small 8, but very rewarding hunt. I'll post my story tomorrow


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

BaddFish said:


> that's what I was thinking when I saw you got one already- those fall muskies don't have a chance!  Congrats on your buck!
> I will miss our rut hunting discussions.... I just got my buck tonight.. small 8, but very rewarding hunt. I'll post my story tomorrow


Thanks man , ya the rut will be missed . We will have to excahnge stories of how many big ones we could of shot if we would of waited. I will only get to watch the hormone raged bucks run by my stand instead of sticking them with an arrow . I have been trying to get back on the water , but have been battling bronchitis . Felt good yesterday so I ventured out for an evening hunt and my second trip of the season and was able to fill a doe tag lastnight . The deer were moving great lastnight after the rain let up .


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Bulldawg said:


> Thanks man , ya the rut will be missed . We will have to excahnge stories of how many big ones we could of shot if we would of waited. I will only get to watch the hormone raged bucks run by my stand instead of sticking them with an arrow . I have been trying to get back on the water , but have been battling bronchitis . Felt good yesterday so I ventured out for an evening hunt and my second trip of the season and was able to fill a doe tag lastnight . The deer were moving great lastnight after the rain let up .


Ya, they were moving alright- I seen 9 deer by 6:10- when I shot my buck. He ended up being a small 10... I processed him today- I hope to post pics and story tomorrow.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Cant wait to see pics and read story !!!!!!


----------

